# BVB - Inter: 5 novembre 2019 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

Borussia Dortmund - Inter, partita del girone di Champions in programma questa sera, 5 novembre 2019, alle ore 21. Match importante per decidere il passaggio del turno.

Dove vedere BVB - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Canale 5 in chiaro ed in streaming su Mediaset.it


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

Forza Dortmund!


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

Super gol di Laureato...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Super gol di Laureato...



Ma ha fatto l'abbonamento al gol nei primi 6 minuti?!


----------



## Aron (5 Novembre 2019)

quanto mi mancano queste serate in Champions...


----------



## Didaco (5 Novembre 2019)

Avendo negli occhi il caos organizzato del Milan di Pioli, mi fa strano vedere delle squadre posizionate in campo in modo logico.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Novembre 2019)

ma Conte è gobbo e noi non lo vogliamo, preferiamo gli interisti in panchina


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

2-0 Vicino

Che roba Conte. Beati sti maledetti.


----------



## iceman. (5 Novembre 2019)

Noi partite del genere manco nei sogni le giochiamo.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Novembre 2019)

2-0 Inda Vecino
Lautaro sta diventando davvero fortissimo


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2019)

ma guardate che razza di gol. che gioco corale. la gente sa quel che deve fare, dove stare ed esegue i dettami. 

c'entra poco qua la qualità del singolo. 

montella, gattuso, giampi, pioli..................... conte


----------



## iceman. (5 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> 2-0 Vicino
> 
> Che roba Conte. Beati sti maledetti.



"Farà la fine di Lippi"cit
"E' gobbo poi"cit2
"E' un piangina"cit3
"Meglio il maestro"cit4


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma Conte è gobbo e noi non lo vogliamo, preferiamo gli interisti in panchina



chiedete scusa a GATTUSO ahahahahahahaa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Novembre 2019)

2 tiri in porta 2 goal 
quest'anno come cinismo sono messi bene


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Novembre 2019)

milano testacoda quest'anno.


----------



## Lambro (5 Novembre 2019)

Grande Inter che se va avanti così vince pure il girone perchè il Barca non mi sembra questa grandissima cosa.
Sono esaltatissimi, corrono a mille e il portiere fa i miracoli, sembra che tutto debba girare dalla loro parte (con merito , va detto).
Loro han preso Lautaro, noi Andrè Silva e Piatek costati 70 milioni


----------



## Snake (5 Novembre 2019)

la cosa buffa è che son più impressionanti in champions che in serie A, probabilmente vinceranno pure il girone per come sta messo il Barca


----------



## Didaco (5 Novembre 2019)

In tempi normali avrei tifato con furore contro. Sto finendo invece per simpatizzare per l'Inda.


----------



## marcus1577 (5 Novembre 2019)

Conte mi ricorda il giorno che ibra andò all'inter e la storia cambio...noi e brutto dirlo e riconoscerlo ma siamo davvero una squadra ridicola con una dirigenza ridicola...non diamo la colpa a elliot che i soldi li caccia...
Andatevi a guardare quanto speso dai nostri super dirigenti...
35 milioni piatek e 35 per paqueta ....l'inter ci ha preso barella sensi e godin fate voi...
Abbbiamo speso e pagato 20 allenatori quando ne bastava uno top..
Mi spiace ma maldini e un pippone come dirigente e boban lo segue a ruota


----------



## Aron (5 Novembre 2019)

C’è chi l’ha menata così tanto su Conte che floppa in Europa, che non sa dare un gioco (lol), che all’Inter sarebbe andato male...E vedrete che quest’anno non solo vincerà lo scudetto ma arriverà pure in finale di Champions (anche se si fermasse in semifinale sarebbe comunque un grande risultato).


----------



## marcus1577 (5 Novembre 2019)

Io se arriva secondo e esce in semefinale devo pagare una cena a base di pesce li mortacci loro


----------



## Gas (5 Novembre 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> In tempi normali avrei tifato con furore contro. Sto finendo invece per simpatizzare per l'Inda.



Bannatelo.


----------



## Milanlove (5 Novembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> C’è chi l’ha menata così tanto su Conte che floppa in Europa, che non sa dare un gioco (lol), che all’Inter sarebbe andato male...E vedrete che quest’anno non solo vincerà lo scudetto ma arriverà pure in finale di Champions (anche se si fermasse in semifinale sarebbe comunque un grande risultato).



comunque hanno anche i giocatori.
Io vorrei vedere questa squadra con Piatek al posto di Lukaku, Leao al posto di Lautaro e Paquetà al posto di Barella, giusto per citare i nostri ultimi 110 milioni spesi. E non ditemi che anche l'Inter ha speso per questi 3, perchè poi tiro fuori quanto gli è costata la difesa Godin-De Vij-Skriniar.
Conte fa tanto, ma poi bisogna anche saper scegliere e comprare i giocatori. Noi i soldi in questi ultimi 2-3 anni li abbiamo spesi e ad oggi non abbiamo mezzo giocatore da Milan.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Novembre 2019)

e che gli vuoi dire ? beati loro, soprattutto per conte.


----------



## marcus1577 (5 Novembre 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> comunque hanno anche i giocatori.
> Io vorrei vedere questa squadra con Piatek al posto di Lukaku, Leao al posto di Lautaro e Paquetà al posto di Barella, giusto per citare i nostri ultimi 110 milioni spesi. E non ditemi che anche l'Inter ha speso per questi 3, perchè poi tiro fuori quanto gli è costata la difesa Godin-De Vij-Skriniar.
> Conte fa tanto, ma poi bisogna anche saper scegliere e comprare i giocatori. Noi i soldi in questi ultimi 2-3 anni li abbiamo spesi e ad oggi non abbiamo mezzo giocatore da Milan.



Esatto e poi dicono che elliott i soldi non li spende.tutti volevano maldini questi sono i risultati


----------



## Lambro (5 Novembre 2019)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Conte mi ricorda il giorno che ibra andò all'inter e la storia cambio...noi e brutto dirlo e riconoscerlo ma siamo davvero una squadra ridicola con una dirigenza ridicola...non diamo la colpa a elliot che i soldi li caccia...
> Andatevi a guardare quanto speso dai nostri super dirigenti...
> 35 milioni piatek e 35 per paqueta ....l'inter ci ha preso barella sensi e godin fate voi...
> Abbbiamo speso e pagato 20 allenatori quando ne bastava uno top..
> Mi spiace ma maldini e un pippone come dirigente e boban lo segue a ruota



Bravissimo, problema è farlo capire a tanti tifosi che chiamano Elliot "Iddiot" o che si lamentano perchè non abbiamo uno sceicco etc etc.
Cinesi ed Elliot han cacciato in 3 anni centinaia di milioni, spesi MALE, è questa la verità.
Mentre noi prendavamo Silva e Kalinic, di la' prendevano Skrijniar e l'anno dopo Lautaro che segnava barche di gol in argentina.
Sensi ahimè era quasi nostro e mi rimarrà sempre il disagio profondo.
La realtà è che Mirabelli Maldini Boban Massara in 4 non fanno un Marotta.


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

*Gooooooooooolllllll*


----------



## 7vinte (5 Novembre 2019)

Gol BVB


----------



## kekkopot (5 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, problema è farlo capire a tanti tifosi che chiamano Elliot "Iddiot" o che si lamentano perchè non abbiamo uno sceicco etc etc.
> Cinesi ed Elliot han cacciato in 3 anni centinaia di milioni, spesi MALE, è questa la verità.
> Mentre noi prendavamo Silva e Kalinic, di la' prendevano Skrijniar e l'anno dopo Lautaro che segnava barche di gol in argentina.
> Sensi ahimè era quasi nostro e mi rimarrà sempre il disagio profondo.
> La realtà è che Mirabelli Maldini Boban Massara in 4 non fanno un Marotta.



Dimentichi Leonardo.


----------



## marcus1577 (5 Novembre 2019)

Speriamo ne facciano altri 2


----------



## Swaitak (5 Novembre 2019)

Godin in versione Calabria/Musacchio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Novembre 2019)

sta arrivando il tempo sofferenza x inter 
ovviamente si aggrappano a San Samir


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

*Gooooooooolllllllllll

2-2*


----------



## marcus1577 (5 Novembre 2019)

Siiiiiiiiii comeeee godoooooo daiiiiiii che si vinceeeeee daiiiiii


----------



## 7vinte (5 Novembre 2019)

Goooooooooolllllll


----------



## Swaitak (5 Novembre 2019)

li abbiamo gufati per bene ahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2019)

Sfinter crollata mentalmente e fisicamente, ora ne busca un altro.


----------



## marcus1577 (5 Novembre 2019)

Conte in versione gianpaolo entra lazaro e linda ne prende altri 2


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

Comunque direi di continuare con i complimenti.

Perchè se li deridiamo poi sto c... di Laureato...


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque direi di continuare con i complimenti.
> 
> Perchè se li deridiamo poi sto c... di Laureato...



Daje!

*Gooooooollllllll

3-2*


----------



## marcus1577 (5 Novembre 2019)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii stragodooooooooooooo


----------



## Prealpi (5 Novembre 2019)

Sono felice


----------



## 7vinte (5 Novembre 2019)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Pivellino (5 Novembre 2019)

Godo triplo, forza Gonde


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Novembre 2019)

..... peccaaaato.....


----------



## falconez (5 Novembre 2019)

Inter sparita.
Politano premio sfigato dell'anno,'mazza che jella...quanto è durato,due minuti?
Adesso rischiano l'imbarcata.


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

Se vanno in Europa League perderanno tanti colpi anche in campionato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Novembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> *sta arrivando il tempo sofferenza x inter *
> ovviamente si aggrappano a San Samir



non l'avevo detto LOL


----------



## Lambro (5 Novembre 2019)

Secondo tempo FANTASCENTIFICO del Borussia Dortmundt.
Veramente una roba grossa, Hakimi Sancho Witsel sono stati straordinari.
L'Inter è crollata fisicamente ed è salita solo una volta a pressare , scoppiati totalmente.


----------



## BB7 (5 Novembre 2019)

Fino a mezz’ora fa:

“eH mA cOnTe ke RoBahh” 

Adesso:

“Ecco solita Inter” 


Morale:

I giocatori giocano le partite, gli allenatori fanno la differenza fino a un certo punto


----------



## marcus1577 (5 Novembre 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Fino a mezz’ora fa:
> 
> “eH mA cOnTe ke RoBahh”
> 
> ...


Per me linda non ha cambi decenti giocano sempre gli stessi un po come il napoli...chiaro che prima o poi scoppi


----------



## markjordan (5 Novembre 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Fino a mezz’ora fa:
> 
> “eH mA cOnTe ke RoBahh”
> 
> ...


gli allenatori fanno le scelte , FONDAMENTALI


----------



## BB7 (5 Novembre 2019)

markjordan ha scritto:


> gli allenatori fanno le scelte , FONDAMENTALI



Puoi fare tutte le scelte che vuoi ma se poi quello te la tira fuori e l’altro fa gol cambia poco. Idem se tutti smettono di correre. La storia parla chiaro, è una moda degli ultimi anni questa di pompare gli allenatori


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

*BVB - Inter 3-2 FINALE.*


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *BVB - Inter 3-2 FINALE.*



E Fanc. a Laureato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2019)

Finalmente un po' di pupù anche sui cugini.

Noi siamo già al completo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2019)

Grazie Inter.


----------



## LukeLike (5 Novembre 2019)

HAHAHAHAHA GONDEEEEEEEEEEEE
UNA GARANZIA IN EUROPA


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

Obiettivamente, la Champions non è e non deve essere roba per loro, che non la giocano da millemila anni. Giocassimo noi, probabilmente ci vorrebbe il pallottoliere ad ogni partita.

Comunque, ora speriamo vadano in EL. Così forse crollano in campionato.


----------



## Lambro (5 Novembre 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Dimentichi Leonardo.



vero.
Quanti disastri..


----------



## Didaco (5 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Bannatelo.





Vedo che ha portato bene quanto ho scritto!


----------



## LukeLike (5 Novembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> C’è chi l’ha menata così tanto su Conte che floppa in Europa, che non sa dare un gioco (lol), che all’Inter sarebbe andato male...E vedrete che quest’anno non solo vincerà lo scudetto ma arriverà pure in finale di Champions (anche se si fermasse in semifinale sarebbe comunque un grande risultato).


----------



## hakaishin (5 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente, la Champions non è e non deve essere roba per loro, che non la giocano da millemila anni. Giocassimo noi, probabilmente ci vorrebbe il pallottoliere ad ogni partita.
> 
> Comunque, ora speriamo vadano in EL. Così forse crollano in campionato.



Stanno facendo una figuraccia in Europa, diciamo le cose come stanno. Altro che arriveranno in finale ecc
Conde è negato in europa, non ce la fa proprio. Piano ad esaltarlo..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Novembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> C’è chi l’ha menata così tanto su Conte che floppa in Europa, che non sa dare un gioco (lol), che all’Inter sarebbe andato male...E vedrete che quest’anno non solo vincerà lo scudetto ma arriverà pure in finale di Champions (anche se si fermasse in semifinale sarebbe comunque un grande risultato).



Secondo me vince pure il Mondiale quest'anno l'Inter di Conte.


----------



## Lambro (5 Novembre 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Puoi fare tutte le scelte che vuoi ma se poi quello te la tira fuori e l’altro fa gol cambia poco. Idem se tutti smettono di correre. La storia parla chiaro, è una moda degli ultimi anni questa di pompare gli allenatori



Il livello Borussia è già tanta roba per l'Inter, 2 a 0 vincente a sansiro e scoppiata nel secondo tempo a dortundt.
Sono passaggi questi e credo che un tifoso nerazzurro, incavolato quanto volete ora, debba ritenersi soddisfatto del livello delle prestazioni internazionali.
Per chiunque dica il contrario vorrei far rivedere le 6 partite , TUTTE, giocate dal Milan di Gattuso nella E.league dell'anno scorso contro avversari da serie b.
Stasera non ha perso l'Inter, stasera ha vinto il Borussia con una prestazione formidabile.
Detto questo è chiaro che da tifoso ci godo assai.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Novembre 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


>



Spero che sia stato un commento poco ragionato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Novembre 2019)

voglio che lodate Conte xkè in 2 partite ha fatto implodere i suoi dopo 60 minuti 
lodate la sua esperienza internazionale che porta i suoi frutti


----------



## Didaco (5 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente, la Champions non è e non deve essere roba per loro, che non la giocano da millemila anni. Giocassimo noi, probabilmente ci vorrebbe il pallottoliere ad ogni partita.
> 
> Comunque, ora speriamo vadano in EL. Così forse crollano in campionato.



Beh ma a noi che ce frega? Noi si lotta per non retrocedere.


----------



## Didaco (5 Novembre 2019)

Cmq bella partita


----------



## hakaishin (5 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il livello Borussia è già tanta roba per l'Inter, 2 a 0 vincente a sansiro e scoppiata nel secondo tempo a dortundt.
> Sono passaggi questi e credo che un tifoso nerazzurro, incavolato quanto volete ora, debba ritenersi soddisfatto del livello delle prestazioni internazionali.
> Per chiunque dica il contrario vorrei far rivedere le 6 partite , TUTTE, giocate dal Milan di Gattuso nella E.league dell'anno scorso contro avversari da serie b.
> Stasera non ha perso l'Inter, stasera ha vinto il Borussia con una prestazione formidabile.
> Detto questo è chiaro che da tifoso ci godo assai.



Si m il Borussia è una squadra normale, ampiamente alloa portata di questa “super inter” o no? La difesa era solo sulla carta impenetrabile e conde rimane negato in Europa


----------



## LukeLike (5 Novembre 2019)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Novembre 2019)

chissà quante lacrime fa Antonio nel post partita ??


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Novembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si m il Borussia è una squadra normale, ampiamente alloa portata di questa “super inter” o no? La difesa era solo sulla carta impenetrabile e conde rimane negato in Europa



domani suderete anche voi.. fidati


----------



## hakaishin (5 Novembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> chissà quante lacrime fa Antonio nel post partita ??



Non si buò giogare dande pardide in bochi giorni cit.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Novembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> domani suderete anche voi.. fidati



Vedremo. Tanto non la vinciamo la coppa e il girone lo passiamo. Ma fammi godere il tracollo della super inter del mitico asceta conte


----------



## First93 (5 Novembre 2019)

È sempre bello vederli perdere.


----------



## Lambro (5 Novembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si m il Borussia è una squadra normale, ampiamente alloa portata di questa “super inter” o no? La difesa era solo sulla carta impenetrabile e conde rimane negato in Europa



Bè insomma, sono pure sempre secondi in bundes non mi pare siano una squadraccia, hanno giovani fantastici e gente d'esperienza di alto livello.
Delle squadre italiane che ho visto in europa, su certi campi, solo juve e inter mi hanno impressionato, la juve ha pero' due squadre mentre l'inter 1, è questa la differenza, per cui crollano sempre nel secondo tempo.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bè insomma, sono pure sempre secondi in bundes non mi pare siano una squadraccia, hanno giovani fantastici e gente d'esperienza di alto livello.
> Delle squadre italiane che ho visto in europa, su certi campi, solo juve e inter mi hanno impressionato, la juve ha pero' due squadre mentre l'inter 1, è questa la differenza, per cui crollano sempre nel secondo tempo.


Non ho detto squadraccia, ma sono una squadra normale, appunto piena di giovani e dovevano essere alla portata di questa inter. O forse si sta pompando troppo questa inter? A me non hanno impressionato nè juve,nè inter onestamente


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Novembre 2019)

.


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

Madonna, sti interisti intervistati da Mediaset nel post partita sono uno più ritardato dall'altro


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente, la Champions non è e non deve essere roba per loro, che non la giocano da millemila anni. Giocassimo noi, probabilmente ci vorrebbe il pallottoliere ad ogni partita.
> 
> Comunque, ora speriamo vadano in EL. Così forse crollano in campionato.



e che ci guadagni se crollano? tanto non gli arriverai mai davanti ed in CL ci vanno comunque. è solo vantaggio per i ladri.

comunque la loro piccola istambul ce l'hanno avuta anche loro


----------



## falconez (5 Novembre 2019)

Linda ha fatto un buon/ottimo primo tempo e pensava che le partite finissero al 45’.
Nel secondo tempo il BVB è uscito più per ca$$ate dell’ Inda che per meriti propri,chiaro che poi sul 2-2 è tutta un’altra partita.
L’ho già detto che Lukaku è un sacco di patate?
A chi mi dice che “eh,ma fa salire la squadraah...le spondeh...” lo invito a guardare qualche partita di Ibra o,senza esagerare come livello ma restando come tipologia di attaccante, il vecchio ma sempre buono Julio Cruz di qualche lustro fa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo una figuraccia in Europa, diciamo le cose come stanno. Altro che arriveranno in finale ecc
> Conde è negato in europa, non ce la fa proprio. Piano ad esaltarlo..



ecco l'avvoltoio ahahahah.... sempre a partita finita si presenta... 

in quanto a figure in europa poi........


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e che ci guadagni se crollano? tanto non gli arriverai mai davanti ed in CL ci vanno comunque. è solo vantaggio per i ladri.
> 
> comunque la loro piccola istambul ce l'hanno avuta anche loro



Non mi frega nulla, ma se crollano ne godo.

Preferisco che seconda arrivi la Rometta o la Lazietta


----------



## LukeLike (5 Novembre 2019)

SALUTA ANDONIOOOOO


----------



## hakaishin (5 Novembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ecco l'avvoltoio ahahahah.... sempre a partita finita si presenta...
> 
> in quanto a figure in europa poi........


Avvoltoio  meglio che sparare sentenze prima
Lo sanno tutti cosa penso sull’inter e su conde 
Almeno qualche finale la facciamo  e senza super gonde


----------



## hakaishin (5 Novembre 2019)

falconez ha scritto:


> Linda ha fatto un buon/ottimo primo tempo e pensava che le partite finissero al 45’.
> Nel secondo tempo il BVB è uscito più per ca$$ate dell’ Inda che per meriti propri,chiaro che poi sul 2-2 è tutta un’altra partita.
> L’ho già detto che Lukaku è un sacco di patate?
> A chi mi dice che “eh,ma fa salire la squadraah...le spondeh...” lo invito a guardare qualche partita di Ibra o,senza esagerare come livello ma restando come tipologia di attaccante, il vecchio ma sempre buono Julio Cruz di qualche lustro fa.


Ma come si fa a giocare in Europa con lukaku dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2019)

Attacco di Conte alla società nemmeno troppo velato, parlando di mercato ha detto chiaramente che tutti hanno sbagliato qualcosa nell'assemblare questa squadra.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Novembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attacco di Conte alla società nemmeno troppo velato, parlando di mercato ha detto chiaramente che tutti hanno sbagliato qualcosa nell'assemblare questa squadra.



Lui colpe non ha mai


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Novembre 2019)

Niente rigorino salvatore stasera?

Tanti saluti a scarparo martinez!


----------



## Prealpi (5 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non mi frega nulla, ma se crollano ne godo.
> 
> Preferisco che seconda arrivi la Rometta o la Lazietta


.


----------



## falconez (6 Novembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attacco di Conte alla società nemmeno troppo velato, parlando di mercato ha detto chiaramente che tutti hanno sbagliato qualcosa nell'assemblare questa squadra.



Bella faccia tosta però Andonio...Lusaccu,Barella non li ho chiesti io eh!
Sapeva che in Europa serve esperienza che ovviamente un Barella non ti può dare (al momento) e tu lo sput tani a fine partita persa perché l’altra squadra,oltre a giocare in casa,evidentemente ha giocatori di altro spessore/esperienza.


----------



## Goro (6 Novembre 2019)

C'è una leggera, leggerissima differenza tra i nostri giovani e quelli del Borussia


----------



## Milancholy (6 Novembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e che ci guadagni se crollano? tanto non gli arriverai mai davanti ed in CL ci vanno comunque. è solo vantaggio per i ladri.
> 
> comunque la loro piccola istambul ce l'hanno avuta anche loro



Premessa e data per scontata l'impossibilità di arrivargli davanti, personalmente godrei a prescindere se rallentassero in campionato (se a beneficio dei gobbi mi frega zero) intraprendendo svogliatamente (il più a lungo possibile ma non troppo... ) un (tedioso) percorso in E.L.

"Istambul" (Istanbul) non c'è mai stata


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Novembre 2019)

questa intervista potrebbe fare degli scossoni allo spogliatoio in termini di convinzioni


----------



## falconez (6 Novembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> questa intervista potrebbe fare degli scossoni allo spogliatoio in termini di convinzioni



D’accordissimo,voglio proprio vedere con che faccia avrà coraggio di guardare in faccia Barella e Sensi


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2019)

falconez ha scritto:


> D’accordissimo,voglio proprio vedere con che faccia avrà coraggio di guardare in faccia Barella e Sensi



Ma lui punta solo al campionato e usa queste scuse per l’europa. Barella e sensi li ha voluti lui


----------



## Molenko (6 Novembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chiedete scusa a GATTUSO ahahahahahahaa



Dura subire una rimonta da 2-0 a 3-2. Vabbè che ci siete abituati, come quella volta che vi purgó Clarence.


----------



## Molenko (6 Novembre 2019)

.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2019)

Il bello del calcio: primo tempo erezioni multiple su Conte (che reputo bravissimo), nel secondo tempo figuraccia immonda, che se l' avesse fatta un altro allenatore saremmo qui a dire "visto? perchè non abbiamo preso Contehhhh"

Sono certo, che anche gli amici del forum, prima o poi, ritorneranno in carreggiata e capiranno che un allenatore non incide per il 50% come ormai si scrive qui, ma un 15/20 % a stare superlarghissimi.

E ci mancherebbe, che con 22 uomini in campo, metà dell' importanza l' abbiano quei due "pirla" che manco giocano.

Sveglia! Zidane ha vinto 3 CL consecutive!


----------



## Lambro (6 Novembre 2019)

Intanto noi con allenatori pippa facciamo campionati pippa, la mentalità è "Suso è un assoluto fuoriclasse" e via andare.
Se vi sta bene così, contenti voi.
Io ho visto Politano ieri con una caviglia distorta correre rientrare impegnarsi alla morte, piuttosto che uscire.
E questa mentalità non te la dà il dottore, te la dà il condottiero, l'allenatore.
Ieri l'Inter ha perso contro una squadra più forte,ma come a Barcellona ha fatto vedere sprazzi di grandissima squadra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2019)

falconez ha scritto:


> D’accordissimo,voglio proprio vedere con che faccia avrà coraggio di guardare in faccia Barella e Sensi



In realtà che ha detto?..ha ragione..non puoi pretendere che due che non hanno mai giocato in europa siano quelli che reggono mentalmente nelle difficoltà..non ha detto che sono scarsi..
A me conte sta sui maroni ma alla fine ha in realtà giustificato i ragazzi..


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il bello del calcio: primo tempo erezioni multiple su Conte (che reputo bravissimo), nel secondo tempo figuraccia immonda, che se l' avesse fatta un altro allenatore saremmo qui a dire "visto? perchè non abbiamo preso Contehhhh"
> 
> Sono certo, che anche gli amici del forum, prima o poi, ritorneranno in carreggiata e capiranno che un allenatore non incide per il 50% come ormai si scrive qui, ma un 15/20 % a stare superlarghissimi.
> 
> ...



ma l'hai vista la stagione dell'inter finora e il salto di qualità che ha fatto? boooooo


----------



## Manue (6 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il bello del calcio: primo tempo erezioni multiple su Conte (che reputo bravissimo), nel secondo tempo figuraccia immonda, che se l' avesse fatta un altro allenatore saremmo qui a dire "visto? perchè non abbiamo preso Contehhhh"
> 
> Sono certo, che anche gli amici del forum, prima o poi, ritorneranno in carreggiata e capiranno che un allenatore non incide per il 50% come ormai si scrive qui, ma un 15/20 % a stare superlarghissimi.
> 
> ...



È molto difficile determinare quanto incida un allenatore,
poiché tocca molti aspetti.

Ma sono sicuro, anche per esperienza personale, che sia di più della percentuale da te riportata.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma l'hai vista la stagione dell'inter finora e il salto di qualità che ha fatto? boooooo



L' Inter arriva quarta da 2 anni.

Ha aggiunto Godin, 2 centrocampisti da 30 e 50 milioni, un attaccante da 80 milioni.

Direi che il miglioramento fosse doveroso. Senza nulla togliere a Conte.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> È molto difficile determinare quanto incida un allenatore,
> poiché tocca molti aspetti.
> 
> Ma sono sicuro, anche per esperienza personale, che sia di più della percentuale da te riportata.



Guarda che 15/20 % è già una percentuale altissima, visto che si tratta di calcio, e l' allenatore nemmeno fa parte delle 22 persone che a calcio ci giocano.


----------



## Manue (6 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che 15/20 % è già una percentuale altissima, visto che si tratta di calcio, e l' allenatore nemmeno fa parte delle 22 persone che a calcio ci giocano.



C'è l'aspetto mentale da considerare, 
ho avuto esperienza diretta.

A parer mio incide di più di quanto pensi, 
anche se in campo non ci va.


----------



## sipno (6 Novembre 2019)

Per me l'allenatore incide moltissimo, soprattutto in negativo.

Un buon mister è quello che fa quadrare le cose e dalla squadra ottiene il meglio, quindi tra l'85% ed il 90% del potenziale della sqaudra.

Quelli che la fanno arrivare al 100% sono i mister alla Klopp e Conte, con picchi di 110 quando riescono a battere l'avversario con mosse a sorpresa.

Ma come dicevo, i mister purtroppo si vede quanto incidono spesso quando non sono adatti.

Hanno la capacità di incidere ben oltre il 20/25%. 

Basti pensare a mosse stupide che in campo rompono gli equilibri in negativo, quando mandano in campo un giocatore fuori ruolo con la convinzione che invece possa fare bene.

Per dire... Pioli contro la Lazio ha determinato in 30 minuti restanti la nostra sconfitta, incidendo per più del 50%.

Capisco che Leao è entrato in partita molto male, ma io ci ho visto comunque una squadra sbilanciatissima e un giocatore che come ala proprio non sa come muoversi.

Dopotutto le prime due da centrale si è mosso molto bene facendo girare benissimo l'attacco.


Quindi... L'allenatore migliore a mio avviso è quello che non fa danni... Se poi riesce ad ottenere di più è un fenomeno.


----------



## koti (6 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il bello del calcio: primo tempo erezioni multiple su Conte (che reputo bravissimo), nel secondo tempo figuraccia immonda, che se l' avesse fatta un altro allenatore saremmo qui a dire "visto? perchè non abbiamo preso Contehhhh"
> 
> Sono certo, che anche gli amici del forum, prima o poi, ritorneranno in carreggiata e capiranno che un allenatore non incide per il 50% come ormai si scrive qui, ma un 15/20 % a stare superlarghissimi.
> 
> ...



Che noia, ma devi battere sempre su questo argomento? Almeno nella metà dei tuoi post scrivi che l'allenatore incide poco e nulla e tu sei uno dei pochi eletti ad esserci arrivato. Lo abbiamo capito che la pensi così, basta.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> C'è l'aspetto mentale da considerare,
> ho avuto esperienza diretta.
> 
> A parer mio incide di più di quanto pensi,
> anche se in campo non ci va.



Sull' aspetto mentale concordo assolutamente. Il motivo per cui non insultavo Gattuso.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Che noia, ma devi battere sempre su questo argomento? Almeno nella metà dei tuoi post scrivi che l'allenatore incide poco e nulla e tu sei uno dei pochi eletti ad esserci arrivato. Lo abbiamo capito che la pensi così, basta.



1) Non è vero che lo scrivo la metà dei miei post

2) Come tu o chi altro scrive ad ogni post che l' allenatore conta tantissimo, ho il pari diritto di scrivere ad ogni post il contrario.
Eletto un parolone che pensi solo tu, ma dopo un anno a ripetervi che non era l'allenatore il problema principale del Milan ed essere preso in giro ( io ed altri), lasciateci gongolare. 
Qui dentro si parla per almeno metà del tempo di allenatori, follia.

3) Non prendertela, se viene toccata la tua fede incrollabile verso l' omino che sta in panchina, rilassati


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Inter arriva quarta da 2 anni.
> 
> Ha aggiunto Godin, 2 centrocampisti da 30 e 50 milioni, un attaccante da 80 milioni.
> 
> Direi che il miglioramento fosse doveroso. Senza nulla togliere a Conte.



se vabbe siete tutti bravi a vederla sempre come volete voi però...
guardate gli acquisti ma non le cessioni. icardi perisic e nainggolan valgono forse di più degli acquisti.

ma poi non c'entra un tubo il mercato, c'entra la mentalità ed il tipo di gioco. fino ad ora ovviamente... tutta un'altra squadra. e spalletti non è certo l'ultimo arrivato...



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sull' aspetto mentale concordo assolutamente. Il motivo per cui non insultavo Gattuso.



ma se andavano in campo che sembravano in gita di 3a elementare....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2019)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Conte mi ricorda il giorno che ibra andò all'inter e la storia cambio...noi e brutto dirlo e riconoscerlo ma siamo davvero una squadra ridicola con una dirigenza ridicola...non diamo la colpa a elliot che i soldi li caccia...
> Andatevi a guardare quanto speso dai nostri super dirigenti...
> 35 milioni piatek e 35 per paqueta ....l'inter ci ha preso barella sensi e godin fate voi...
> Abbbiamo speso e pagato 20 allenatori quando ne bastava uno top..
> Mi spiace ma maldini e un pippone come dirigente e boban lo segue a ruota



L'inter ha anche capito che ci sono paremetri 0 che convengono e valgono certe spese.

Vorrei scomettere che nella lista di svincolati per l'estate 2019 c'erano diversi giocatori piu bravi e in totale non piu costosi di Duarte, per esempio.

La Follia sta nel idea di Elliott/Gazidis di comprare solo giovani per creare plusvalenze.
Lo puoi fare con una squadra tipo Carpi senza troppe pressioni, non lo piu fare con una squadra come il Milan.


----------

